# Whyyyyyy



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Why did the painter have to spill lacquer thinner on our finished floor??????!


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Duuuude... That sucks. I don't even like looking at it!


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

CharlieDelta said:


> Duuuude... That sucks. I don't even like looking at it!


Literally making me sick


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

That sucks big time.Hurts me to look at it too.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Is that the concrete floor you just finished the other day? Was that acid stain or water base?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Frank Castle said:


> Is that the concrete floor you just finished the other day? Was that acid stain or water base?


Acetone


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Acetone


That's what stripped it, right?

But, what did you used to color that floor? 

Did you have it re-sealed yet?

I ask because I'm getting ready to do my first acid stain floor. I'm looking for all input on the subject. Thanks.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Why did the painter have to spill lacquer thinner on our finished floor??????!


He liked it so much he wanted to own it? How'd I do?:whistling


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Frank Castle said:


> That's what stripped it, right?
> 
> But, what did you used to color that floor?
> 
> ...


I used acetone stain on the concrete and water bourne concrete sealer on top. It was lacquer thinner that melted it away. 
Acetone and acid are the two types that are recommended. I went with acetone because of my personal experience with spraying materials. It really turned out beautifully


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

hdavis said:


> He liked it so much he wanted to own it? How'd I do?:whistling


Very close to the right answer! He wanted to buy them another one!


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Roofers today too lol. Geez


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

kixnbux said:


> Roofers today too lol. Geez


Reflection of my whole week!


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Frank Castle said:


> That's what stripped it, right?
> 
> But, what did you used to color that floor?
> 
> ...


Make sure there are no open flames, especially water heaters in the next room.
DAMHIK


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Lettusbee said:


> Make sure there are no open flames, especially water heaters in the next room.
> DAMHIK


There's a pilot light in the room. We put it out. Acetone fumes are brutal


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Why is a painter using acetone?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Why is a painter using acetone?


The painter spilled lacquer thinner on the floor a Nd melted the sealer on top of the acetone stain. 

Still making me sick. Happened when I'm already way behind and too much work bidded


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

OK, why is a painter using Lacquer Thinner? Water or Oil based, lacquer thinner is relatively useless.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

It cleans white paint off stained trim? 
Or it cleans up white paint off freshly stained concrete floors?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Leo G said:


> OK, why is a painter using Lacquer Thinner? Water or Oil based, lacquer thinner is relatively useless.


I stained the floor a while back ago. He came to glaze a cabinet for me.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well it looks like he purchased a pretty crappy looking floor. Hope his insurance is paid up in full.


----------

